# Typing Test



## CodeBlock (Nov 21, 2009)

Post your results, I got 91 wpm, two mistakes. Darn netbook keyboard .

http://speedtest.10-fast-fingers.com/


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 21, 2009)

You type 279 characters per minute
You have 52 correct words and
you have 0 wrong words

52 wpm in first run


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 21, 2009)

pop-up adspam site?  shame on you.


----------



## mickey (Nov 21, 2009)

I believe the results of this test are not very realistic, as the text you have to type in has absolutely no context whatsoever. You could as well type random pages of a dictionary :e


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 21, 2009)

this way you can't predict next word


----------



## aragon (Nov 21, 2009)

Not bad CB.  71/4 first time.

Someone needs to make a Unix typing speed test.  I find my typing is very accustomed to things like "cd /usr/local/etc" or "ps ax |grep blah"


----------



## Oxyd (Nov 22, 2009)

You type 486 characters per minute
You have 91 correct words and
you have 1 wrong words

Yay.  It's meaningless, though -- it's braindead to just copy the words -- when I have to think what I'm going to type (like on a forum or in a terminal), I'm much slower.


----------



## cerulean (Nov 22, 2009)

You type 528 characters per minute
You have 95 correct words and
you have 1 wrong words


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 22, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> pop-up adspam site?  shame on you.



Sorry, I didn't notice it. Yay firefox


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 22, 2009)

I use adblock plus firefox add on, I had no popups


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah same


----------



## AdamFort (Aug 20, 2013)

I got 44 wpm here: 



I like touch typing, but my skills are not so perfect  I am trying to improve my skills using free online tutorials*.* Here's a short list of sites that I liked best:

http://www.ratatype.com/typing-test/
http://www.typingweb.com/
http://www.rapidtyping.com/typing-tutor.html
And what sites do you use to speed up typing skills?


----------



## kr651129 (Aug 20, 2013)

First attempt

Words per minute (WPM)	65
Keystrokes	331
(327 | 4)
Correct words	63
Wrong words	1
You are better than 86.42% of all users (position 15509 of 114239 - last 24 hours)

Second

Words per minute (WPM)	75
Keystrokes	383
(375 | 8)
Correct words	75
Wrong words	2
You are better than 91.01% of all users (position 10256 of 114133 - last 24 hours)

Remember kids, stretch first!


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 20, 2013)

My first and only try.


```
Words per minute (WPM)	70
Keystrokes	352
(352 | 0)
Correct words	69
Wrong words	0
You are better than 89.05% of all users (position 12545 of 114606 - last 24 hours)
```

Not stellar, but probably better than the guys who teased me for taking typing class "with all the girls" in high school.


----------



## bsduser35325 (Aug 20, 2013)

Not bad I guess.

Result Screenshot Words per minute (WPM)	99
Keystrokes	504
(497 | 7)
Correct words	97
Wrong words	1
You are better than 97.78% of all users (position 2532 of 114270 - last 24 hours)



> I find my typing is very accustomed to things like "cd /usr/local/etc" or "ps ax |grep blah"



Thats what you get when you are on the console all the time. Its like second nature and muscle memory, you type it even without thinking.


----------



## Goobie (Aug 21, 2013)

Oxyd said:
			
		

> You type 486 characters per minute
> You have 91 correct words and
> you have 1 wrong words
> 
> Yay.  It's meaningless, though -- it's braindead to just copy the words -- when I have to think what I'm going to type (like on a forum or in a terminal), I'm much slower.



Agreed. I think typing tests are a bit outdated anyway. They came in handy for secretaries whose main purpose was to type what they were told though. Now, most people have to think about what they're writing which takes a bit more time.


----------



## Captain_HM_Murdock (Aug 21, 2013)

It took me three tries to get to 44 WPM with 0 errors... I noticed one guy on the site did 126 WPM.



			
				mickey said:
			
		

> Keep it icy man. I don't want to end up a corpse before my time because you were daydreaming...



A fellow Freelancer fan?! :e  Have you heard about Chris Roberts' new game Star Citizen?


----------



## lme@ (Aug 21, 2013)

German: 77 words per minute, 2 errors.


----------



## zspider (Aug 21, 2013)

59 WPM first try.


----------



## expl (Aug 21, 2013)

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/361_1803_0_0_346_0_100_1_115119

WPM - 361
Keystrokes - 1803
Position - 1 of 115119

Typing is so '90s... Let the software type for you. (Paste the snippet in your JavaScript console once the page loads.)

```
var _words = $('#row1 span');
var _field = $('#inputfield');
var _cur_interval = 0;
var _step = 1;

function _trigger (code) {
    var e = $.Event("keyup");
    e.which = code;
    e.keyCode = code;
    _field.trigger(e);
}

start_countdown();

$.each(_words, function(i, v) {
    setTimeout(function () {
        if (i == _words.length - 1)
            countdown = 0;

        var word = $(v).html();
        
        _field.val(word + ' ');
        _trigger(32);
    }, _cur_interval + _step);
                               
    _cur_interval += _step;
});
```


----------

